# Restoring ezjail-admin snapshots



## mariourk (May 19, 2018)

Hi,

There is plenty of information on how to make snapshots with ezjail-admin. But nowhere can I find any information on how to rollback those snapshots?

So the question is, how do I rollback snapshots, taken with ezjail-admin?

Thanks!


----------



## ShelLuser (May 19, 2018)

Now, I never worked with ezjail myself but from what I understand every jail resides on its own ZFS filesystem, is that correct?

Because if so then I'd imagine that you'd use the basic ZFS tools for this. Check for those snapshots using `zfs list -t all`, find the appropriate snapshot and roll it back through the `zfs rollback` command, see also zfs(8).


----------



## mariourk (May 19, 2018)

It is true that every jail resides on its own ZFS filesystem. But if I let ezjail-admin handle making the snapshots. I rather let ezjail-admin handle te rollbacks too. If only I knew how to do that properly...


----------



## ShelLuser (May 19, 2018)

Well, in the mean time I read ezjail-admin(8) and it doesn't list any options for this. However, it does mention that all the script does is create a regular ZFS snapshot. So unless there are more utilities provided with the port then I think this feature is currently unsupported.


----------

